

Blogger outage makes case against cloud only strategy - igilmore
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/googles-blogger-outage-makes-the-case-against-a-cloud-only-strategy/3300

======
olalonde
Of course, outages didn't happen back when everyone had to manage their own
dedicated server.

~~~
zecho
The argument is to have local servers as failover (or cloud servers as
failover). It's not either/or.

~~~
olalonde
Right, or remote servers on a different provider.

------
benologist
This is an argument for not putting all your stuff on the same _provider_ ,
cloud just makes it sound fancy it's equally applicable to your own servers.

